# Need advice



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Well the wife calls me at work today freaking out cause she is hearing noises in the duct work in the basement. So of course I get her calmed down and tell her I will look when I get home. So after an hour of looking around she comes down stairs and a squirrel runs across the basement. So my question is does anyone have a good squirrel bait. This is the first time she has let me anywhere near the house with my traps and I would like to not let her down.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Guard your nuts !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

If they are running through the ducts maybe a 110 conibear if it fits or a live trap--Good Luck


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A live trap with peanuts for bait !


----------



## Gknoettgen (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok guys. He is out of the duct work and roaming around in the basement. I should mention that the basement isnt finished it is more like a storage unit than a basement. My cages are at the farm so for tonight I set 3 cubby sets with #1 long springs. Baited them up with some peanut butter covered almonds. Hope the little rascal is hungry.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

+1 on the live trap. A couple of years ago we had several raccoons get into the resort that we we're building the boss gave me the job of trapping out the raccoons (right up my alley). Live traps worked well, I just used donations from the workers lunches for bait.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

When I was a kid, we had a squirrel that chewed a hole in the window screen and came in. Made all kinds of racket and scared the begebers out of mom. We chased it around the house for a while trying to get it to go out the open door. The only way we got it out of the house was to get it cornered and then throw a blanket over it and wrap it up in the blanket. Then my crazy brother took it outside and twirled the blanket around and threw it on the ground. He said he was making him dizzy so he had time to get away. When that squirrel came out from under the blanket, it ran in a couple of circles and was chewing us out. It finaly took off back into the trees.

Get a thick blanket and wear leather gloves.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Walnut paste or plain old walnuts is the best squirrel bait there is.

You could get your fish land'in net and duct tape about a 3' handle to it,then---get to chas'in that little rascal around the basement till you net him.lol.

Careful---their bite'in suckers.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> A live trap with peanuts for bait !


+1, I've relocated 117 squirrels from my yard in the last 10 years with that method ( yes we keep track), the d*%^&* tree rats chew on my deck.


----------

